# Cap-and-trade revenues to go to CAHSR



## CHamilton (Apr 25, 2013)

CARB Agrees to Use Some Cap-and-Trade Funds for HSR

Today the California Air Resources Board voted to spend cap-and-trade revenues on high speed rail, among other uses:

The state Air Resources Board voted today to support the proposal from the state Finance Department to invest the first three years of revenue from the allowance auctions on carbon- reducing projects including high-speed rail, zero-emissions vehicles, low-income housing retrofits and urban forestry.
California Governor Jerry Brown proposed last year using as much as $500 million a year in revenue from the carbon sales to pay for a high-speed rail project linking the state’s largest cities. The air board has so far generated $138 million from its first two allowance auctions and will hold one more on May 16 for this fiscal year, which ends June 30.


----------



## leemell (Apr 27, 2013)

CHamilton said:


> CARB Agrees to Use Some Cap-and-Trade Funds for HSR
> 
> 
> Today the California Air Resources Board voted to spend cap-and-trade revenues on high speed rail, among other uses:
> ...


Looks like CAHSR has found one source of continuing funding, not enough for the current schedule. Outside investors will now look more favorably on this project.


----------

